
Student evaluations of teaching: unreliable and biased against female instructors - DanBC
http://blogs.lse.ac.uk/impactofsocialsciences/2016/02/04/student-evaluations-of-teaching-gender-bias/
======
DanBC
The original title is far too long to fit: Student evaluations of teaching are
not only unreliable, they are significantly biased against female instructors.

